# Redline - The Movie



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

From the previews this movie has everything a red blooded male needs in a movie :devil: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYzQHeLXqE

If anything, the cost of the cars might actually be more than the actors salaries.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

From what I read the director or somone used his own cars or something, no thats money, can we say MMMMMMOOOOOONNNEEEEEYYYYY

~Bobby


----------

